# How did you get into showing?



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm still not sure if I am going to show Gresley. But I am really interested in it. I've looked and can't find any ringcraft classes near me so I'm not sure how to go about training him to stand properly etc. Are there any good books about it?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you sure there are no ringcraft classes in your area?

One of our dog training classes has a show training sorta class attached to it!

Have you asked your breeder? or are they too far away?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Golden retriever people on the whole are willing to help out newcomers to the breed, if you pm me your area will ask some of the golden folk that I know up that way where there is a decent ringcraft class 

I have been showing dogs for as long as I can remember, both my parents used to show both dogs and horses so it was just a natural progression same with my two girls


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had a look on google but they all seem too be near Leeds or Hull and I don't drive so relying on my brother while my OH is away and he doesn't want to drive that far on a evening.


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

you dont necessarily go to ringcraft classes, there are a tonne of videos on youtube with tutorials on "stacking" your dog. these are far more useful than books as you can see what is happening as the person explains. a book will never show you these practical things.

i got my bullmastiff bitch last year, and i trained her myself without any help, we qualified for crufts with a 2nd from a class of 12 at our very first show so it really can be done on your own. 

having said that, we have started going to ringcraft in recent months, and it really does help as the dog gets used to having a judge going over them as well as just standing.

also dont forget the moving around the ring. especially for a young dog, even if they arent perfectly behaved, if they move around the ring well, they will still stand out. in fact i would say the movement is even more important than the standing part.

another way you could see what people do is pop along to a dog show, and see how all the different handlers work, and then go home and try a few different "tricks". most will be happy to advise you too.


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

kayz said:


> I've had a look on google but they all seem too be near Leeds or Hull and I don't drive so relying on my brother while my OH is away and he doesn't want to drive that far on a evening.


they are often held in small village halls. so if you do a search for "randomtown" canine society for a few towns near you, you are sure to find something


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

If you type in ring craft classes on google and go on the first link it will bring up a list of places where they do ring craft...I am new to showing and i go to MY PET STOP in Leeds it is really good for the dog and me and a great place to make new friends...Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

When I done obedience we would go to shows and often there would be normal showing on too. Would often stand and think 'look at those idiots running around' not knowing years later I'd be one of those idiots 

I went to a CH show and met people in the breed, found out about ring craft etc. I wouldn't rely on ringcraft. Mine is awful to say the least. Person that runs it knows nothing, doesn't teach new people anything just lets them work it out themseld and if anything it made Blu worse at showing. Done much better since he stopped going. 

Taken Jack once but not in a rush to get him there because he's a really confident pup and with out class not being strict on behaviour I'm not risking anything happening to him.

Look on youtube etc for videos and go to a few shows


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

If you can get to Stoneleigh Park at Birmingham, there is a dog-showing workshop on Sat 26th Feb in the Kennel Club building there. It's being held by Dog World and Eukanuba and according to Dog World (December 10th edition) it will be a dog show learning experience from the grass roots to professional handling. There will be handling classes and demonstrations, with many well-known people from the dog showing community sharing their experience and expertise. Admittance is free, but you have to book a place. There is a contact name and telephone number in Dog World newspaper but I'm a bit worried about putting it on an open forum so if anybody is interested pm me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I think it depends on where you go to ringcraft and who is teaching it....I had never been involved in showing dogs until i attended my first ring craft class 3 1/2 months ago and have done really well in the show ring thanks to the man who runs it..

Spellweaver..that sounds like a really good day to be had....I might put my name down for that if not at a show


----------



## pom72 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi I have just started the showing life and it bewilders me most of the time with all the rules and what have you, I hae entered into the manchester show in 3 weeks and have just been told it is a benched show,,,,, i have no idea what that means and what i have to do for it?? I get the idea that i may need a crate but what size? i have 2 rotties is there a limit to space???

someone else mentioned a top and sides benching...........im so confused please someone help???????:scared::scared::confused1::confused1:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

This is a what benches are like 









You don't have to have a cage, the bench has a ring at the back so you can attach a lead.

This is a bench guard http://www.croftonline.co.uk/scp/Dog_crates_and_cages/products.asp?partno=BGFT


----------



## pom72 (Jan 1, 2011)

thats FANTASTIC thank you so much!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> If you can get to Stoneleigh Park at Birmingham, there is a dog-showing workshop on Sat 26th Feb in the Kennel Club building there. It's being held by Dog World and Eukanuba and according to Dog World (December 10th edition) it will be a dog show learning experience from the grass roots to professional handling. There will be handling classes and demonstrations, with many well-known people from the dog showing community sharing their experience and expertise. Admittance is free, but you have to book a place. There is a contact name and telephone number in Dog World newspaper but I'm a bit worried about putting it on an open forum so if anybody is interested pm me and I'll send it to you.


Hi

Does anyone know if tickets are still available for this event?

Would be interested in going along..


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if tickets are still available for this event?
> 
> Would be interested in going along..


Don't know hun - but if you scroll down to the 26th there's a contact number on this link to find out. It's free, but entry is by ticket only so that they can control the numbers. What's on this month at the Kennel Club Building, Stoneleigh Park - The Kennel Club


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Great thank you- will give them a call! Need all the help I can get before Crufts!:thumbup:


----------

